# Pirate's Grog - Juice Reviews



## Nimatek (27/12/15)

*Build info:*
Sapor running dual SS 316L - 8 wraps
0.24 ohm at 40w

*me beauty*
Slight hint of strawberry on the inhale, a little chocolate on the exhale, good throat hit.
If you like a strong strawberry this will be a little on the light side but a good mix. 






*the grog*
Slight bourbon flavour but not enough to distinguish itself as we were sitting trying to place the tastes. A rather complex flavour that will have you trying to figure it all out. 
Personal preference would be to have a rum taste rather than the bourbon.





*shiver me timbers*
This is unmistakably a strong licorice taste, reminds me of younger days sucking on nickerballs. Not overly complex but great flavour.





*here be dragons*
If you are a lover of dragon fruit this is your go to choice, it doesn't have the same complexities as some other dragon fruit ejuices I've tried but it is true to the name.





*blackbeard's loot*
This a very sweet mix, hints of vanilla and a strong brown sugar taste on the exhale. A little more complexity when you change the wattages from low to higher. Worth it if you like sweet stuff. Would be good paired with a cappuccino.





*queen anne's revenge*
Yet another good complex flavour when changing from low to higher wattages. 
It has great berry flavours on the inhale, melons on exhale, again very sweet experience on this one.





*x marks the spot*
This is simply a good banana flavour which is very creamy, doesn't leave any funny after taste when you are done. Banana lovers should give this a try.





*jolly roger*
Yet another sweet tobacco flavour but a tad light on the tobacco when you consider the sweetness - for me at least.





Overall the ejuices were a little too sweet for our palettes, but no harsh hits and they were all quite smooth except for the "shiver me timbers" which is a good vape but very direct in its taste.

Another note here is these samples had a good few weeks to steep so flavour may vary a little when ordering a fresh batch.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rvdwesth (8/3/16)

Thanks very much for the awesome reviews.
We are listening to the vapers out there and a few new ideas are on the horizon.... especially the Rum idea.... What is a pirate line without RUM???


----------

